# Inkscape, comment imprimer ?



## ramuntcho (31 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé la version Inkscape 0.43.4 (.dmg) sur un eMac en 10.4.5. Le premier lancement est terriblement long, mais c'est ok après. Par contre, impossible d'imprimer. Un clic sur le bouton Impression amène une fenêtre toute petite où je ne peux pas choisir d'imprimante, encore moins régler les paramètres d'impression.
Faut-il ajouter un autre élément pour pouvoir imprimer.

Je suis en train de tester ce logiciel dans une situation d'installation d'atelier informatique en milieu scolaire. Sur PC, on retrouve le dialogue d'impression standard, mais là rien.

Une idée ?

Merci


----------

